# Feeling crap.



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

My hubby was up in RFC clinic and has his sperm analysis done, i thought we wouldnt have got the results until we had our next appointment on the 13th. His results came through in the post on new years eve and thank god they where normal. So the problem must be with me which is causing me to feel a wee bit down in the dumps. 

I didnt know whether or not to put the post up but i know some of you are goin through the same.

Jillyhen


----------



## Mrs B (was Mrs B to be) (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry you are feeling so crap, will you get results for your tests on the 13th? I know the waiting is agonising but at least it is not too far off. My DP had a SA last June and it wasn't good but the consultant we were referred to wanted it done at her hospital, that time it was fine, we had been thinking that the problem was with him so were relieved, however I was told I had high FSH and could not be offered IVF as the chances were no high than trying naturally. We had been trying for 30months and had 1 m/c in that time so I didn't reckon too much to our chances and was gutted. My doctor also mentioned early menopause   so I decided to do all I could to maximise our chances of conceiving whilst waiting for private clinic appmts to see what our options were. I gave up booze and my occasional smoking and was astounded last week when my period was late and I got a BFP, it is still early days and the risk of m/c is never far from my mind so keeping everything crossed. I suppose what I'm trying to say is don't give up hope. We were told that we had unexplained i/f and that we couldn't have IVF as my FSH was too high. In some ways once you know your results you will know what options are open to you rather than the awful limbo you are in now. Good luck    x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

jillyhen sorry you are feeling [email protected] honey     

chances are you will have what they call......"unexplained infertility" but nothing takes away the pain of not being able to have a baby a the drop of a hat, we tried our hardest in our younger years not to fall pregnant, but if only we knew then hey??  dont be hard on yourself you are a beautiful person with a dh who loves you dearly and is helping you out by going through this with you.  keep your sights on the goal girl and YOU will be a yummy mummy soon!!!!

give me a shout if you wanna meet up for a chat/coffee, this oul life can be cruel    

lisa     xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jilly,

So sorry you are feeling so rubbish at the moment   I can totally understand how you are feeling at the moment, I felt exactly the same when my DH's results came back normal too. In some respects you are glad that your partners results are ok but can't help to feel guilty that the problems may be on your side of the fence so to speak. I suspect you don't know all the answers yet and are waiting until your appointment to find out what it is you are facing. Whether you do have medical problems or if you come under the label of "unexplained" this journey is sure a bumpy ride and these feelings you are experiencing at the moment are completely normal, I think most of us can relate to it   You've certainly come to the right place for much needed support.  

I have found this site to be a great source of information and found it great that I could speak to people who understand as it's sometimes difficult to talk about stuff to friends and family who although are supportive in their own way, don't really understand what you are going through.  The only advice i can offer you at this stage is to think of it as "our problem" and support each other through this or it can eat you alive!!

If you need anything hun you can always send me a personal message and i'll try my best to answer your questions, but have a good nose around as there are some really useful information on here!  

Take care and all the best for you and your OH  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Thanks for you replies, i now tell ones that have jus got married to start trying cos you never know what is around the corner. I always assumed that i would fall pregnant easily bot hasnt happened. We both so want a child badly and one nite when i was out with dh and a mate who was pregant i just burst into tears. She had only been trying for 2 months. I felt really selfish for crying.

My new years resolution is to cut out all the crap in my diet and stay off the wine and west coast cooler rose.

Jillyhen


----------



## rosief (Jun 17, 2009)

do you mind me asking how long it took for you to get your husbands' results? my hubby got his SA done last week and we're nto sure how long to wait before we're seen again...


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Rosie,

When my DH had his SA done the results were given to the consultant so couldn't get them until out first appointment.  It was around 2 months as that was how long we had to wait from the SA being done to the first appointment. If I has known what I know now, I would give them a ring if you want them earlier than the date of your appointment.  Usually the results come through 1-2 weeks after the test but I suppose it depends where they send them to, if your doctor gets them you may them earlier.

Good luck!!!!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Bunnykins

My Dh had received his results thru the post from our consultant, thank god they where ok. So that is us on the waiting list. Gets very frustrating.

Jilyhen


----------

